# Baltimore, MD Coder



## slgarland (Jan 15, 2012)

SUSAN L GARLAND, CPC-A

CAREER PROFILE
Certified Professional Coder with experience reviewing medical records, following ICD-9 coding guidelines, assigning ICD-9 and CPT codes. Combines 15 years of administrative experience with medical coding skills, strong work ethic, reliability, and an eagerness to succeed. Computer and Internet proficient.

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE

Coder Per Diem	& Internship
Mt. Washington Pediatric Hospital     Baltimore, MD     2011 - Present
Review admissions list, input patient data and change status to Active in Meditech
Abstract data from patients medical records and assign ICD-9 diagnosis codes
Complete concurrent coding on long-term patients, assign ICD-9 & CPT codes
Study coding guidelines specific to Mt. Washington Pediatric Hospital
Create files, file paperwork using a terminal digit filing system

Government Contractor- Records Management Specialist
TELESIS Corp (now Barn Allen)     Rockville, MD     2009-2011	
Competed annual inventory list of all files under the Telesis contract
Responded to client needs in a professional, timely manor
Researched information using the BMISS internet database
Maintained accurate records and logs of files signed in & out of the BCRS file room
Archived completed files by sending them to the Federal Records Center

Executive Secretary
Carday Associates, Inc.     Columbia, MD     2008-2009	
General office duties such as greeted clients, scanned, emailed, faxed, answered phones
Prepared correspondence from executives to clients using Microsoft applications
Prepared documents for meetings and presentations using Cannon Imageware software
Placed catering orders, made hotel reservations
Prepared Annual reports
Maintained executive file room and large volume of incoming documentation

Chevy Chase Bank (now Capital One)     Bethesda, MD     1997-2008
Administrative Assistant II     2006-2008
Completed invoices and employee reimbursement paperwork
Assisted the department VP  with day to day operations as needed
Scheduled department meetings using Microsoft Outlook
Ordered office supplies
Organized department functions and luncheons
Administrative Assistant     1997-2006
Processed and submitted appraisal invoices to accounts payable
Reconciled staff appraisers commission earnings on a monthly basis
Assigned appraisal orders to vendors, Completed high volumes of data entry processing the orders
Tracked appraisals using a Windows database, with attention to turn time and settlement date
Contacted customers to schedule inspection appointments
Answered status inquiries from clients, vendors, and customers

CERTIFICATIONS & EDUCATION
Certified Professional Coder - A, American Academy Professional Coders, 2011
Graduate, Medical Billing & Coding, American Career Institute, Columbia, MD, 2011
Graduate, General Studies, Paint Branch High School, Burtonsville, MD


----------

